# G'day from OZ - a slideshow of our Aussie ZOO



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day

I am here because, the experts on PT recently assisted me and gave me help when I really needed it. I do not have a Pigeon, but due to knowing Terry, on Starling Talk, I have learned to really love them and I adore it when she posts pics of them. Up until last year, I had never seen a baby Pigeon. I have now, and it was wonderful.

I am here because I needed help with a Sulpha dose for my 9 birds (starlings and a Blackbird) because they showed Coccidia. The 'experts' on the emergency thread nutted out for me the correct dose for my size birds. *I am SOOOOO appreciative for their help*. The dosing went very well. I cannot thank them enough. Terry thought some of you may like to see some of the Aussie way of life for us here in remote Tasmania. So I am putting up a slideshow which I hope you will enjoy. It is 5 minutes long. It shows some of the birds, that the PT experts here, helped.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/trowuttatwo/?action=view&current=tassietour.flv

With thanks again - for all the help I received from PT
love Susan - in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That was absolutely beautiful. You and David are angels for sure. Thanks for sharing that with us. Best to you both.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

How very kind of you. Thank you for watching it. It was actually hard to keep it to 5 minutes, there were some other really great pics (especially of the ratpack of 4) since they have turned 6 months old that I would have loved to include. The ratpack are the most hilarious bunch of clowns you can imagine. They have us laughing all day long. 

I'm so glad you enjoyed it
love and light

Susan - Tasmania Australia


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a beautiful video. Your home, birds and other animals are wonderful in the true sense of that word. Thank you so much for sharing with us.

Margarret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Susan, I enjoyed your video a lot. Beautiful country but more importantly, you and David are wonderful for saving all the "critters" you come across.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome slide show! 

You and David have a real garden of Eden and all the creatures that go with it. Thank you for all the animal and birds you have rescued, you have made a difference!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Susan, how very touching and beautiful. I wouldn't have minded it being longer. Thank you for sharing your piece of our world.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Susan, glad to see you hear on PT. 

I know Susan and David and they are two very loving and caring people. She said I was an angel, but whether she knows it or not, her David are also angels in my book. Susan, I won't mention the holes in your walls, (LOL).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I enjoyed the video very much. You guys are great.
All your animals look amazing, I am very impressed. The paradise you live in is amazing. I have a friend living there and she loves the place and wildlife.

Reti


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Wow - what a lovely surprise to wake up to all these, kind comments from you all today.* THANKYOU! I edited the slideshow down and so I should perhaps explain a few things. I am disabled, with 2 incurable conditions and have had 52 operations. David is the most patient carer for me, my best friend in the world and very special. Nothing dies in our home, not even an insect. With regards to the 'ratpack' - they are 4 starlings who were saved by just a few seconds from a VERY large aggressive swamp rat who destroyed their nest and they all fell, in my Mums tool shed next door. It was 7am and she saw a black blur go to the shed (we had been watching over the nest) - Mum ran (she is nearly 70) and fended off the rat and got all 4 babies just in time. One had no use of its leg, so we knew it was a keeper (and is why you often see just 3 in a pic) we wanted to try for a release for them. We failed and after 3rd attempt they all stayed. I was bedbound when we were tag feeding the 6 babies at once last Spring, it was hard work. But nothing compared to people like Terry etc. We now have 8 starlings, a blackbird and they are delightful. Boy can they TALK!!!  we have 4 holes in our walls from rescues now  I used to raise Rainbow Lorys but we have become starling magnets now it seems! Bless you all...Love from us - in Tassie - Susan xxxx


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that video. You really have made a difference


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow those are some beautiful birds and thank you for sharing. 

just out of curiosity... how do the birds get stuck in your walls?


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day

Starlings sadly seem to be very well known for getting themselves into silly places and in fact you will often read on pages about starlings that they often fall into the internal walls of old houses. They go into the roof looking for nest sites, walk around and bam - suddenly they find they have fallen into a place they don't seem to get out of. Sometimes they flutter enough they work their way out, but usually they do the opposite and keep fluttering down through the maze of internal beams and find themselves closer to the ground. We have a 14 room old farmhouse that needs renovating. Something we cannot do for 4-5 years when we will have paid it off. Each year we block off the holes they show us they have found using a type of wire that is bird safe, but they keep finding NEW holes to squeeze into. In fact they find holes we cannot even see till we get up on the roof and feel around. Our house was added onto 3 times so there is a lot of different roofs - overlapping the other. They find ways in and we keep trying to block them. We hope THIS spring, we will have blocked ALL the holes they found in the last 3 years and hope to put up nesting boxes to encourage them to nest there and NOT in our roof. So we are either pulling out adults during nesting time, usually they can be released at once - but when its baby time, many curious little starlings go for a wander or back out of the nest and bam, they fall into a wall and they cannot flutter or fly to get up again. They are the ones that are much harder to catch and then there is the issue - can they be reunited to the parents, has the parent already left, are they hurt - our first bird Jack was stuck in a wall for 2.5 days before he got to a place we could knock a hole. But we got him. We have not yet lost one in our walls. 

love and light
Susan


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I just read this one and had a lot of fun doing it! I've been busier'n a human being should be for way too long, now. Susan and David, I gotta' admire your spirit! Y'all really do seem to live in Paradise--the scenery there was quite beautiful.

Pidgey


----------

